# Suche das "optimale" Web-Framework...



## Mean (1. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für meinen Verein eine Mitgliederverwaltung in Form einer Web-Applikation entwickeln und für diese Zwecke suche ich nun ein geeignetes Framework. Java-Erfahrung habe ich schon, u.a. mit Spring, Hibernate,... allerdings entwickle ich im Beruf lediglich öffentlich zugängliche Web-Applikationen die den Kunden meines Arbeitgebers Infos rund um die "Energiewirtschaft" bieten.

Die Mitgliederverwaltung sollte natürlich kein öffentlich zugänglicher Bereich sein, sondern einer bei dem man nur nach Login und mit entsprechenden Credentials in best. Bereiche kommt. Deshalb bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob Spring dafür die erste Wahl ist (nicht, dass ich an Spring zweifle, aber ich habe schlichtweg keine Erfahrung in der Benutzerverwaltung,... damit).

Die Anforderungen die ich mal grundsätzlich stelle an das Framework sind

- ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit (also im Bereich der Benutzerverwaltung - ohne den Faktor Entwickler mit einzuberechnen)
- eine gute Benutzerverwaltung inkl. Rechtevergabe (da sollte recht feingranular festlegbar sein, was Benutzer können dürfen und mir wäre es lieb, wenn ich das nicht von 0 entwickeln müsste)
- für den DB-Zugriff würde ich gerne Hibernate oder einen anderen OR-Mapper verwenden
- eine "etablierte" Verwendung mit AJAX im Frontend (also dass ich auch Hilfe finde und nicht Nachts um 4 Uhr vor dem IRC warten muss, dass irgendein super Coder mir vielleicht weiter hilft ) -> z.B. eine Anbindung an extJS
- MVC sollte das Framework ebenfalls verwenden

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja (aus eigener Erfahrung) weiterhelfen, welches Framework geeignet ist,...

Bei den Mitgliedern handelt es sich in etwa um 4.000 Stück, die Anzahl der Leute die auf die Oberfläche zugreifen sind max. 15 -> Performance, etc. spielen bei dem Framework nicht DIE Rolle (da einfach die Zugriffe fehlen und die Datenmengen wohl zuu gering sind).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Jun 2011)

Hi,

willst du echt das Rad neu erfinden?

Tut es dafür nicht ein vernünftiges CMS?

Sonst bist du mit Spring und/oder JavaEE doch gut dabei, beide bringen Sicherheitsmechanismen mit. Für's FrontEnd JSF oder ähnliches. Oder GWT, Javascript, whatever. Ich denke für deine Anforderungen passt so ziemlich jedes Framework.

Aber wie gesagt, Benutzerverwaltung neu zu erfinden halte ich irgendwie für den falschen Schritt. Spart euch Zeit, Geld und vor allem den Ärger weil die Anwendung nacher noch 12Monate Bugfixing benötigt und nehmt etwas fertiges.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jun 2011)

> Spart euch Zeit, Geld und vor allem den Ärger weil die Anwendung nacher noch 12Monate Bugfixing benötigt und nehmt etwas fertiges.


zum Beispiel?


----------



## jmarc (1. Jun 2011)

z.B. Joomla  da könnt ihr dann mit ein bisschen JS/PHP auch eigene Erweiterungen schreiben.
Mit Java kenn ich da kein Framework, da müsstet ihr eine Userverwaltung selber schreiben. Für's Web würde sich bei Java das genannte gwt(Google Web Toolkit anbieten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Jun 2011)

@Aradauer: Die einzig bekannten Anforderungen sind eine Mitgliederliste und eine Benutzerverwaltung. Das dürfte so ziemlich jedes CMS kennen. Ich weiß ja nicht was sonst nocht so dahinter steckt.

Unter Umständen ist es deutlich einfacher ein CMS noch anzupassen auf die Bedürfnisse, geht aber natürlich nur wenn man nicht zu viel benötigt was nicht von der Stange schon zu haben ist.


----------



## Mean (1. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe auch selbst noch ein wenig nach der ersten Antwort weitergesucht. Für Spring MVC gibt es ja Spring Security. Ich denke, daran probiere ich mich mal.

Wegen dem CMS-Gedanken: Naja, dafür ist ja ein CMS nicht ausgelegt. Auch wenn's sich doof anhört würde ich, wenn es sich nur um eine Mitgliederliste handeln würde, eher ein Forum nehmen und das anpassen...

Ich benötige aber auch noch andere Funktionalitäten wie die Erstellung div. Statistiken, das Abrufen unterschiedlicher Mitgliederlisten (es soll/darf ja nicht jeder aus dem Vorstand die Bankverbindung sehen), ein Mahnwesen, etc.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall. Falls noch jmd. bessere Vorschläge als Spring MVC hat kann er die ja posten, ansonsten setze ich mich mal dran und setze damit ein Projekt auf.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jun 2011)

Vielleicht ist das hier ein Ansatzpunkt: JVerein - Open Source Vereinsverwaltung

Müsstest du halt einen Webserver zu bauen


----------

